# 1 Year Anniversary Blowout Appreciation Sale!!!!!!!!! 40 % off!!!!!



## evolutionpep (Jul 3, 2014)

*HOLY ONE-YEAR ANNIVERSARY!*


*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING ITS SUCCESS AND OUR AMAZING EVO NATION COMMUNITY WITH A HUGE THANK YOU&#133; ITS OUR RED, WHITE AND EVO 40% OFF SALE!


WE ARE YOUR SOURCE FOR THE FINEST QUALITY AND MOST COMPETITIVELY PRICED RESEARCH PEPTIDES AND CHEMICALS! CLICK TODAY EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM!*


*LIQUID SPECIALS*


*CLENBUTEROL - $16.99 
CLOMIPHENE - $16.99
SILDENAFIL - $16.99
T3 - $16.99
TADALAFIL - $16.99
VARDENAFIL - $16.99*


*More specials:* *Exemestane - $34.99, MK-2866 - $74.99, GW - $74.99*


*PEPTIDE SPECIALS*


*MELANOTAN II - $16.99
IGF DES - $59.00
IGF LR3 - $59.00
*
*BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES PRICES DROPPED!*


*FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $22.99
GHRP-6 - $22.99
HEXARELIN - $17.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $27.99*


*NO PROMO CODES NEEDED! 
USE FREESHIP FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!


COMING SOON (WE&#146;RE EXCITED!):*


*ACE-031
FOLLISTATIN (LIMITED)
EPITALON
PGCL
RALOXIFENE
URSODEOXYCHLOLIC ACID*


*THANK YOU EVO NATION FOR THE BEST YEAR! WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! WE HAVE SOME MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENTS COMING UP IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS &#150; NEW PRODUCTS AND BRAND NEW WEBSITE AND MOBILE LAUNCH! GET READY FOR IT.


SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTER TO KEEP UP TO DATE WITH THE BEST SALES AND LATEST NEWS YEAR ROUND!*


Research Peptieds for Sale | Evolution Peptide Research Chems​


----------

